#ubuntu-bd 2010-11-16
<Tushar> ayon bhai achen naki?
<Mystiques> Hi! #ubuntu-bd has been sucessfully added to Channel- Database by Angel.
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<_iHuman__> looks like I am in
<_iHuman__> pek pek 
<_iHuman__> কেউ কি আছেন
<_iHuman__> onno kothao berate jai :)
#ubuntu-bd 2011-11-14
<langra_bishu> hello :D
#ubuntu-bd 2011-11-15
<ashickur-noor> http://www.fsf.org/campaigns/secure-boot-vs-restricted-boot/statement
#ubuntu-bd 2011-11-17
<syeef> hello any one here...
#ubuntu-bd 2013-11-11
<mahir256> সবাই কথাই?
#ubuntu-bd 2013-11-17
<jmgk> hallo
<jmgk> hello
#ubuntu-bd 2016-11-14
<walrider> ping
<walrider> Kilos, helo uncl how u doing :) 
<pavlushka> Morning Kilos :)
<pavlushka> Welcome RemonShai :)
<RemonShai> ty pavlushka
<pavlushka> hey zaki :)
<pavlushka> u-la-la: weather in Chittagong
<u-la-la> pavlushka: In Chittagong, Bangladesh at 9:00 PM BDT on November 14, 2016: 26°C; Humidity: 65%; Wind: North at 0 km/h; Conditions: Haze; Sunrise/set: 6:04 AM BDT/5:09 PM BDT; Moonrise/set: 5:13 PM BDT/5:25 AM BDT
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> zaki: winter is setting here :(
<pavlushka> on the north most side
<zaki> pavlushka: hmm but it's warm here in city 
<zaki> bbl
<pavlushka> Morning Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> How are you Kilos ? 
<Kilos> ok ty and you lad?
<pavlushka> I am better :)
<Kilos> yay
<pavlushka> night Kilos :) see ya
#ubuntu-bd 2016-11-15
<pavlushka> hey zaki 
<zaki> pavlushka: hi
<zaki> how are you?
<pavlushka> zaki: I am good, just lost a 5 TK coin, it went to the municipality drainage :(
<zaki> :(
<pavlushka> night every one :)
#ubuntu-bd 2016-11-16
<pavlushka> Morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<zaki> hello pavlushka Kilos
<zaki> how are you guys doing?
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<Kilos> im ok ty and you?
<zaki> Kilos: what are u doing now?
<zaki> i'm fine :) 
<Kilos> getting ready for bed
<zaki> he he
<Kilos> 9.33pm here
<pavlushka> Hey zaki !
 * pavlushka sending some bugs to Kilos Bed :p
<zaki> Kilos: how are u now? is everything oky there? how about your daughter? 
<zaki> pavlushka: hi
<zaki> pavlushka: what are u doing?
<pavlushka> nothing
<zaki> oky
<Kilos> we are ok, she tripped and tore a tendon in her ankle so has to keep a brace on for 2 weeks then they will see if the tendon has reattached to the bone
<zaki> oh. :|
<zaki> bbl
<pavlushka> WB zaki !
<zaki> hi pavlushka thnx
<zaki> pavlushka: https://medlineplus.gov/ency/article/000813.htm
<zaki> bbl
#ubuntu-bd 2016-11-17
<zaki> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<pavlushka> Hello everyone :)
<zaki> morning pavlushka
<pavlushka> morning zaki 
 * pavlushka guessing zaki is from some UTC+4 timezones
<zaki> he he
<pavlushka> QA coffee on
 * QA puts the kettle on
<pavlushka> QA large
<QA> In a beer mug just for you pavlushka
<QA> Coffee's ready for pavlushka!
<pavlushka> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure pavlushka
<Kilos> haha
<zaki> bbl
<zaki> hello everyone :)
<pavlushka> wb zaki :)
<zaki> thnx
<pavlushka> zaki: so, what you are up to?
<zaki> i'm a bit sick for last two days. 
<zaki> and watched 2 movie :D
<pavlushka> oh, you posted something yesterday about that, so how is it going
<pavlushka> zaki: and what about office?
<pavlushka> :D
<zaki> not  good. bt oky  taking medicine.
<zaki> Sore Throat
<zaki> :3
<pavlushka> zaki: I mean , how is the recovery, better?
<zaki> hmm
<pavlushka> good
<zaki> today I'm feeling better
<pavlushka> zaki: keep watching some more movie meanwhile :)
<zaki> ha ha
<pavlushka> u-la-la: ddg The Fall movie
<zaki> I watched Snowden 
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Uhh... DuckDuckGo has no Instant Answer on that
<zaki> this movie is about Ed Snowden 
<zaki> nsi aggent who liked information
<zaki> leaked*
<zaki> and War Dogs this one about arms dealer
<pavlushka> ^^
<bropsycho> u-la-la, coffee on 
 * u-la-la puts the kettle on
<pavlushka> u-la-la: coffee please
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Yessir
<pavlushka> bropsycho: hey Shanto, how are you?
<u-la-la> Coffee's ready for bropsycho and pavlushka!
<bropsycho> pavlushka, im fine and u ?
<bropsycho> u-la-la, thanks a lot
<u-la-la> sure thing, bropsycho
<pavlushka> bropsycho: me good
<pavlushka> u-la-la: thanks
<u-la-la> no worries, pavlushka
<bropsycho> xubuntu 14.04.4 amd64 e asi now 
<pavlushka> cool
<bropsycho> cpu meter per click e high low high low kore
<pavlushka> is it xubuntu specific?
<pavlushka> the problem?
<bropsycho> test kori ni 
<pavlushka> walrider: then test it when you have time, night for now, see you next time :)
<walrider> wireshark install kortasi 
#ubuntu-bd 2016-11-18
<walrider> Kilos, helo uncle 
<Kilos> hi wal
<Kilos> walrider as well
<walrider> how are u today ?? 
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<walrider> ]vgbh
<walrider> where is ulala bot ?
<walrider> Kilos, can you help me about fat32 disk mount fail ?
<walrider> sorry not actually fat32 its ntfs
<walrider> wc bhai 
<walrider> pavlushka: bhai 
<walrider> zaki:  bhai 
<walrider> pavlushka: bhai 
<walrider> i need hlep 
<walrider> :3 
<walrider> u-la-la: !debian
<u-la-la> walrider: Sorry...
<zaki> hello walrider
<zaki> how are you?
<walrider> zaki:  bai debian use korum akta valo letest version bolen namai 
<walrider> valo apne kamon asen ?
<zaki> fine
<zaki> walrider: Debian 8.0
<walrider> debian cd dvd ar debial live agula ki jinish ?? eder moddhe difference ki ?
<zaki> you can use debian live iso like ubuntu 
<zaki> and install debian from that live iso
<zaki> cd vendor is for company who sell software cd's 
<zaki> may be
<walrider> mirror.dhakacom.com e ase iso gula 
<walrider> konta dl korbo bujhtasi na bro 
<walrider> bt-hybrid/    iso-hybrid/     webboot/   < ei 3 typer ase 
<walrider> http://mirror.dhakacom.com/debian-cd/   < eta dekhen 
<walrider> zaki: bhai 
<zaki> walrider: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/debian-cd-or-dvd-839215/
<walrider> bhai ami jeta disi eta aktu deikha bolen pls 
<zaki> http://mirror.dhakacom.com/debian-cd/8.6.0-live/amd64/
<zaki> amd 64 is for 64 bit and i386 for 32 bit
<walrider> ram kamon khaibo ? amar ram 1.6 GB 
<walrider> 4 gb lagia 64 bit dileo 1.6 GB user available 
<zaki> see here http://mirror.dhakacom.com/debian-cd/8.6.0-live/i386/iso-hybrid/
<zaki> there is many kind of desktop environment xfce,lxde,mate,kde 
<zaki> chose what u like
<zaki> walrider: you have to use 3 gb ram that way your 2.6 gb ram will be usable
<zaki> if you use 32 bit 
<walrider> dekhsi bhai hoy na :( 
<walrider> vejailla laptop 
<zaki> it worked for myself
<zaki> walrider: iso paicho?
<walrider> 8.6.0live 32bit dibo now ?
<zaki> yes you can
<zaki> for torrent downlod you can see bt-hybrid section
<walrider> debian xfce ar debian dia then xfce desktop install kore 2 tar UI to ak e hobe tana ?
<walrider> taina ?
<zaki> http://mirror.dhakacom.com/debian-cd/8.6.0-live/i386/bt-hybrid/
<zaki> hmm, but I'm not sure about that. i never tried actually
<zaki> there is also cinnamon desktop
<walrider> ami ajke gnu linux e xfce install korsilam UI ta onk shundor hoise 
<walrider> gnu er akta security OS e korsilam 
<walrider> oita akhono ase 
<zaki> konta?
<zaki> trisquel?
<pavlushka> hey every one :)
<zaki> hello pavel vai
<walrider> parrotsec 
<zaki> ops
<walrider> xfce dawar por amar mukhe pani aisha porse 
<pavlushka> walrider: just type like
<pavlushka> !debain
<walrider> ato nice UI ami age kokhono dekhi nai 
<walrider> like
<pavlushka> !debian
<lubotu2> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<walrider> like 
<walrider> like 
<walrider> kaj hyna :|
<walrider> oh assa bujhsi :D
<walrider> !parrotsec
<zaki> hmm
<pavlushka> walrider: the ! operation deals with lubotu2
<walrider> ok 
<pavlushka> walrider: and will return only Ubuntu maintained packages
<zaki> pavlushka: how zsync work?
<walrider> 42.7mbps 
<pavlushka> not third party packages
<pavlushka> zaki: not bad for me, cant tell others scenario 
<pavlushka> !snappy
<lubotu2> Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<walrider> !ghento
<zaki> pavlushka: i never used zsync. i want to know how it work? 
<zaki> procedure? 
<walrider> zsync e ami akkere speed pai na :| 150 kbps :|
<walrider> 1st zsync install koren 
<zaki> than
<walrider> then akta site theke zsync file er er link ta ta copy korben 
<zaki> hmm
<pavlushka> zaki: you have to have the zsync link of the download file and have to use like
<zaki> like torrent?
<pavlushka> "zsync link.zsync"
<walrider> then terminal e eta likhen sudo zsync http://zync.com/file.zync_link then enter
<pavlushka> !zsync
<lubotu2> Use zsync to update your Ubuntu CD image without needing to download the parts that didn't change. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<walrider> zsync 
<walrider> banan vul hoy khali :|
<walrider> RIP 
<zaki> i will try zsync next time
<pavlushka> zsync https://www.sfhsfh.iso.zsync
<walrider> ha 
<walrider> age zsync install kore nien 
<zaki> hmm
<pavlushka> and try "man zsync"
<walrider> sudo apt-get install zsync 
<zaki> sudo apt zsync will work fine
 * pavlushka $ sudo apt -y zsync
<walrider> also try man man 
<walrider> :D
<zaki> -y*
<pavlushka> -y is a confirmation switch
<zaki> pavlushka: is rushan came here after that night?
<pavlushka> menas yes
<pavlushka> means yes
<pavlushka> nope
<zaki> after collecting his cloak
<pavlushka> not to my knowledge
<zaki> got it. he is really cloaked /invisible
<zaki> no saiful no sahajalal
<pavlushka> XD
<pavlushka> zaki: saiful will come back when he needs but dont know about shajalal
<pavlushka> zaki: none of the any of your 2 friends :p
<zaki> and no tisha :|
<zaki> hmm  my bad:3
<pavlushka> see? I have my two friends here, zaki and walrider 
<zaki> motu moved to windows
<pavlushka> zaki: really?
<walrider> motu keda ? :|
<zaki> for palying crysis 
<pavlushka> ?
<zaki> game
<walrider> :D 
<pavlushka> aha
<walrider> crysis ♥ 
<zaki> walrider: crysis 3?
<walrider> ah 
<pavlushka> zaki: configure him steam
<pavlushka> I can help
<walrider> ami dirt 3 complete edition kheli 
<walrider> steam e 
<walrider> 29.99$ :D 
<walrider> gft paisi :D
<walrider> free :D
<pavlushka> O.O
<walrider> !dirt 3
<walrider> nai :D
<pavlushka> walrider: as I have said early, mostly Ubuntu maintained packages
<walrider> http://store.steampowered.com/app/321040/
<zaki> I;m not intersted in games anymore 
<walrider> hmm 
<zaki> l like to play my own games :p in real life I'm the hero :P
<walrider> monopoly :D
<pavlushka> wow
<zaki> walrider: iss it posble to play crysis 3 in steam?
<walrider> let me see the OS support list
<walrider> isp theke preferd dns change koira dise youtube er jonno akhon ar kisu page open e hoy na :|
<walrider> expert isp amader :)
<zaki> lol
<walrider> Crysis Collection  Includes 3 items: Crysis, Crysis 2 - Maximum Edition, Crysis Warhead®
<walrider> crysis 3 to dekhi na 
<walrider> steam e nai maybe 
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> সময় গেলে সাধন হবে না  :3
<walrider> jaiga 
<walrider> interny khata likhbo 
<walrider> brb 
<walrider> !kali
<lubotu2> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<zaki> walrider: log boi?
<walrider> ye 
<zaki> and you are searching for kali
<walrider> numbering age korai nisi empty khatay 
<walrider> akhon log lekhbo :D
<walrider> then kalke 10 tay submit 
<walrider> easy money :D
<zaki> hello PocketBot-lushka
<walrider> oida amnei dakhlam ase kina :D
<walrider> :D 
<walrider> nick change command ki ?
<walrider> command ta ki ?
<vallagena> :3
<pavlushka> zaki: walrider bedae gelo koi?
<zaki> he he
<zaki> he is writing his log book for final exam
<zaki> may be or playing pc games
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<zaki> pavlushka: i have one of my close friend from Rangpur city
<pavlushka> wow :)
<zaki> he was my roommate in 1st year and he trandferd to rangpur polytechnic after that
<zaki> transferd*
<zaki> other one is from sirajgonj
<zaki> and me
<zaki> pavlushka: and I lived in চাঁপাইনবাবগঞ্জ when i was 2 "D
<pavlushka> oh, you too?
<zaki> :D
<zaki> I'm from chittagong :D
<AudaciousTUX> https://demo.rocket.chat/group/ubuntu-bd testing :D
#ubuntu-bd 2016-11-19
<pavlushka> Morning Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos , bbl, gotta go finish my BreakFast, lol
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> hey zaki , morning, how is your condition now?
<Kilos> aw is zaki sick?
<pavlushka> yep Kilos
<pavlushka> Hey zaki , how are you now?
<zaki> pavlushka: I'm oky now :)
<zaki> how about you? 
<zaki> i was busy cleaning my room 
<zaki> and facebook :3
<pavlushka> good :)
<zaki> what are u doing now?
<pavlushka> zaki: nothing much, just chilling
<zaki> oky
<walrider> zaki: bhai amar isp amare rape kore dise oder dns change korse akhon ar steam er page open hoy na 
<walrider> store page + kono kisui kora jay na 
<walrider> steam client sync hoy na 
<walrider> :(
<pavlushka> walrider: lol
<pavlushka> walrider: then reconfigure the settings + steam
<walrider> shob korai ase , problem holo isp tader prefferd DNS ip change korse 
<pavlushka> walrider: you can setup once, you can do it every time.
<walrider> google dns 8.8.8.8 bad dia onno dns dise 
<pavlushka> walrider: collect that dns from them and set it up.
<pavlushka> the changed one
<walrider> ki je kori 
<walrider> dur 
<walrider> new dns diai problem hoitase bhai 
<walrider> bujhsen ?
<pavlushka> aha
<pavlushka> night night
<zaki> good night 
#ubuntu-bd 2017-11-17
<pavlushka> Welcome Kilos !
<pavlushka> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-community-appreciation-day-nov-20th/1762
<u-la-la> [ Ubuntu Community Appreciation Day: Nov 20th - Events - Ubuntu Community Hub ] - https://community.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-bd 2017-11-18
<pavlushka> Morning Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pav
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos ! 
<pavlushka> night night
#ubuntu-bd 2018-11-12
<pavlushka> hey zaki 
<pavlushka> hey zaki 
<zaki> hi pavlushka 
 * pavlushka on dinner
<pavlushka> zaki: what's up?
<zaki> pavlushka, not much 
<zaki> pavlushka, I was able to get webmin login page from LAN after disabling  IP table. but after that can't login using root password
<pavlushka> zaki: login using normal user, and remote root login is disabled everywhere by default
<zaki> pavlushka, not even from the localhost itself 
<zaki> I used links to get that page. because no GUI installed 
<pavlushka> zaki: if you are a admin user, you dont need to be the root, your normal password do all the privileged work assuming the user is in sudo group
<zaki> pavlushka, same
<pavlushka> zaki: what same?
<zaki> can't login 
<pavlushka> zaki: you get the interface in the browser but can't login, is that the case?
<zaki> yes
<zaki> error log not showing any error
<pavlushka> zaki: can you ssh into that machine from your machine?
<zaki> pavlushka, yes
<pavlushka> zaki: then try to check the webmin log
<zaki> pavlushka, https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-46186552
<u-la-la> [ Stan Lee: Marvel Comics co-creator dies aged 95 - BBC News ] - https://www.bbc.com
<zaki> pavlushka, just installed webmin on my ubuntu system and this working without any issue :/
<zaki> pavlushka, good night
#ubuntu-bd 2018-11-14
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> hello zaki 
<pavlushka> zaki: downloading the arduino source using git
<pavlushka> zaki: a pain in the ass on a flaky net connection
<pavlushka> zaki: since yesterday
<zaki> pavlushka, how is the internet price there ?
<pavlushka> zaki: 700 BDT for 1 Mb
<zaki> ah. 
<zaki> you use public IP?
<pavlushka> zaki: connection setup cost is on user
<pavlushka> zaki: nope, if I did I would have setup a private webpage by now :p
<zaki> pavlushka, that's too much price I think 
<zaki> এখানে কে কার চাইতে বেশি দিবে এই প্রতিযোগিতা শুরু করে দেয় মাঝে মাঝে 
<pavlushka> zaki: lucky you
<zaki> he he 
<pavlushka> একটা মুভির নাম
<pavlushka> zaki: অনেক সুন্দর :p
<zaki> :D
<pavlushka> zaki: আমার পছন্দের Drew Berrymore আছে সেটাতে
<zaki> মজার মানুষ
<zaki> pavlushka, webmin need X window system ?
<zaki> cause My one is minimal setup 
<zaki> whole os is just 300MB 
<pavlushka> zaki: nope
<pavlushka> zaki: I guess I am wrong
<zaki> pavlushka, about what? 
<zaki> pavlushka, you trie ISP config/
<pavlushka> zaki: I tried webmin on ubuntu server once and then it installed the whole GUI system
<zaki> ?
<zaki> ah. 
<pavlushka> zaki: no, I quit that without even trying
<zaki> oh. 
<pavlushka> zaki: assuming that it is designed to use the localhost:10000 by default, so it needs a web-browser, so it needs a GUI
<pavlushka> zaki: but here you can check out the dependencies, https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/webmin/
<u-la-la> [ AUR (en) - webmin ] - https://aur.archlinux.org
<zaki> tried with command line browser 
<pavlushka> zaki: and?
<zaki> nothing 
<zaki> login not working 
<zaki> with no error 
<pavlushka> zaki: what is the "netstat -lntp | grep 10000" ?
<zaki> that's okay , I cheeked 
<zaki> now no way to check that again. removed everything 
<pavlushka> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:10000           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      2802/perl           
<pavlushka> tcp6       0      0 :::10000                :::*                    LISTEN      2802/perl  
<pavlushka> zaki: that's my RPI3b's result of "sudo netstat -lntp | grep 10000"
<zaki> yea. 
<zaki> I had similar 
<pavlushka> zaki: you should run an nmap scan over that ip to check the open ports also
<pavlushka> zaki: or zenmap, the frontend of nmap
<pavlushka> zaki: oops
<pavlushka> zaki: you got the interface already, so no issues with the port I guess
<zaki> yes pavlushka 
<zaki> ক্ষান্ত দিছি আপাতত
<pavlushka> zaki: there's a #webmin channel
<pavlushka> zaki: and you are there, ha ha ha
<pavlushka> zaki: have you tried to ask anything there yet?
<zaki> pavlushka, yeas. :D 
<zaki> no one answered 
<pavlushka> zaki: https://sourceforge.net/p/webadmin/discussion/600155
<u-la-la> [ Webmin / Discussion / Discussion ] - https://sourceforge.net
<pavlushka> and http://www.webmin.com/mailing.html
<u-la-la> [ Webmin ] - http://www.webmin.com
<zaki> pavlushka, good night 
#ubuntu-bd 2018-11-16
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> glad you responded :p
<pavlushka> zaki: meditation is the point, the point of meditation is pointless :p
<zaki> pavlushka, :|
<pavlushka> zaki:ধ্যান করাটাই মুখ্য, কি নিয়ে ধ্যান করছেন সেটা মুখ্য নয়
<pavlushka> zaki: কবি বলেছেন ^
<zaki> ah 
<zaki> got it now 
#ubuntu-bd 2018-11-17
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
#ubuntu-bd 2018-11-18
<pavlushka> Kilos: o/
<pavlushka> Kilos: What a surprise! anything special that brought you back!
<Kilos> hi pavlushka  , yes i got 18.04.1  and konversation is working properly
<Kilos> 16.04 was giving big hassles
<Kilos> are you ok lad?
<pavlushka> Kilos: Yeah I am ok, something are totally discontinued in 18.04, systemback which I still use to redistribute with far less hassel
<Kilos> is systemback discontinued?
<pavlushka> Kilos: yes
<Kilos> it didnt work well with my 16.04 last few times, but i think the ssd was giving trouble
<Kilos> someone will bring out a fork of it hopefully
<pavlushka> Kilos: it's license is GPL3, so I am thinking to continue it
<Kilos> good man
<Kilos> can you program yet?
<pavlushka> Kilos: though I am not expert enough
<Kilos> aw
<pavlushka> Kilos: a little
<Kilos> hi Ekushey  you still alive
<pavlushka> Kilos: and that's why I still stuck to 16.04 for that convenience
<Kilos> i only went 18.04.1 2 days ago
<pavlushka> Kilos: and redistributing 16.04
<Kilos> my 16.04 was giving plasma closed unexpectedly more and more and all the online links did not help
<Kilos> even to shutdown sometimes took 4 or 5 tries before plasma stopped closing
<pavlushka> aw
<Kilos> lol drove me crazy
<pavlushka> Kilos: yeah, good enough reason to be crazy
<Kilos> i have also been busy getting vegetables growing and pulling weeds etc
<Kilos> and struggling a bit in temps of 37 to 41
<Kilos> so i sleep lots with a fan blowing on me lol
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<Kilos> the  za channel is dying
<pavlushka> Kilos: remember you invited me to popey's mattermost server?
<Kilos> yes
<pavlushka> Kilos: pro said that they now use mattermost server for this kind of chatting mostly
<Kilos> oh
<pavlushka> Kilos: it has much better features
<Kilos> i dont know how to get there anymore
<pavlushka> Kilos: that is down, was hosted on a RaspberryPi
<Kilos> ah
<pavlushka> Kilos: because that was a test only server
<Kilos> oh i thought after he was done testing he would make a permanent one
<pavlushka> Kilos: So, in a way, mattermost may be reducing irc
<Kilos> but everyone is so busy now adays
<pavlushka> Kilos: yes
<Kilos> its all these chat apps on the smart phones
<Kilos> and fcebook etc
<Kilos> i only use telegram mesenger
<pavlushka> Kilos: and funny thing is I tried irc server on my RPI, that was a YaY moment but I was the only user there, lol
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> Kilos: the initial setup of irc server is very easy, install, run and connect to it.
<pavlushka> Kilos: securing it is another matter
<pavlushka> Kilos: anyway, it supposed to be 8.19 AM in your place, Good Morning Kilos
<pavlushka> Kilos: oh and the community is diffused in a way it seems
<pavlushka> Kilos: What's on breakfast?
<Kilos> lol good morning, i have been up since 5 am so i could use night mobile data
<Kilos> i had toast 
<Kilos> just busy with my son atm
<pavlushka> good and french toast?
<Kilos> lol french toast is lotsa work and a pan to wash as well
<Kilos> plain toast is only the butter knife to wash
<pavlushka> Kilos: pan cakes?
<Kilos> lol i love them but also too much work
<pavlushka> Kilos: I can make them
<pavlushka> Kilos: and dosa as well
<Kilos> good every man should be able to cook, because todays women are getting lazy
<Kilos> and too technical
<Kilos> they want to sit at a pc or on their smatphones
<Kilos> smart
<pavlushka> Kilos: lol I dont mind :p
#ubuntu-bd 2019-11-13
<Brainstorm> 🌖 भूकंप? Earthquake? Likely moderate tremor, with 3 reports, 2 early, unknown frequency, possibly occurred 1 minute ago (13:11:15 UTC), with a gibbous moon, Noksen, Nagaland, India (26.44, 94.72) ± 38 km likely felt 140 km away (Twitter)  
<Brainstorm> 🌖 भूकंप! Earthquake! 4.7 M tremor, registered by USGS,myearthquakeapp, with 5 reports, unknown frequency, occurred 17 minutes ago (13:10:54 UTC), with a gibbous moon, Manja, Diphu, Assam, India (26.0, 93.38) ± 9 km likely felt 130 km away (in Kohima, Manja, Dimapur, Nagaon…) by 175000 people (Twitter)  
